# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  - - - Секреты реализма - - -

## Mr_Dragon

Есть предложение собрать маленькую энциклопедию простых правил, которые помогут создать модель очень мало отличающуюся по восприятию от реального прототипа. Чтобы не растекаться мыслию по древу излагать в виде правила, лаконично. Например: "О, учитель, дай мне совет!", - "Одевай зимой двое штанов". :lol: 

Для начала можно как-бы само собой разумеещееся:

- Полная зачистка деталей от следов стыка прессформ и толкателей.
- Утоньшение всех видимых кромок тонкостенных деталей.
- Четкий, однозначный, переплет фонаря кабины (тут уместно рассмотреть конкретные варианты технологии, ссылки, фото и проч.)

Мож несколько сумбурно, но потом можно упорячдочить в виде скрижалей-заповедей...

----------


## An-Z

Подозреваю, что лаконично может не получится вовсе..
Правило первое:
Если решились на изготовление модели мало отличающейся по восприятию от реального прототипа, запаситесь максимально возможной информацией по оному. Фотографии, чертежи, прежде всего.  
Инфы много не бывает... часто это понимаешь, уже собрав модель..

----------


## Kasatka

я по возможности стараюсь ВСЕ красить аэрографом. Даже мелкие детали. Окраска кисточкой часто скрадывает детали, делает их немасштабными.

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Касатка, я спервоначалу тоже все-все красил только аэрографом, кисти боялся, ничего не получалось. На данный момент то ли возраст, то ли опыту прибавилось, кой чего могу и кистью, особенно рукояточки, ручечки, лампочки по кабине. К тому же многое зависит от краски. Нитра и кисть изначально не совместимы.
Поэтому формулирую еще несколько постулатов:
- Максимум информации о прототипе.
- Качественнейшая окраска мелочевки.
- Крупные "одноцветные" детали могут (должны) иметь разницу в доли оттенков.
- Обязательность цветов побежалости металла на выхлопных патрубках и соплах реактивных двигателей.

----------


## Kasatka

нет, ну понятно, что кнопки и лампочки аэрографом не покрасишь =)
кисточкой конечно.

----------


## timsz

Главное - в мелочах.
В конечном итоге "правильность" модели определяется не чертежами, а внешним восприятием.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Важно также передача фактуры поверхности, а это 
-"игра" неровностей обшивки (полотно, "нагруженные" участки металлической обшивки, неровности еее листов - хорошо уже при литье сделано, например, на айсиэмовском Ту-2)
-качество поверхности (новая окраска, изношенная, стертая и т.п.)
-характер окраски (отделки) - лак, глянцевая (полированная) и т.д.

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Неужели все секреты раскрыты? Или наоборот, припрятываем  :Wink:  
Вот еще постулатик:
 - идеальный (или близко) по прозрачности фонарь (остекление прозрачных частей). Битые, очень старые и памятники не в счет...
 - штоки амортизаторов шасси, штоки гидроцилиндров приводов идеальные и блестящие.

Вот видите, как легко сделать реалистичную модель, даже в десяток заповедей еле вписались  :lol:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Нет, уважаемый Дрэгон - секретов несть числа! Просто основные постулаты уже перечислены. В отделку можно добавить качественную, аккуратно обрезанную по контуру декаль, а в идеале - трафарет, а главный критерий общеизвестен - модель должна смотреться как реальный прототип. Желательно конкретный.

----------


## An-Z

> ..."игра" неровностей обшивки (полотно, "нагруженные" участки металлической обшивки, неровности еее листов - хорошо уже при литье сделано, например, на айсиэмовском Ту-2).....


А вы его собирали?  При сборке вся (почти) эта "красата" убивается чрезмерным членением деталей.. вернее необходимостью их подгонки и последущей шпаклёвки.. Восстановление на таком же уровне практически невозможно.. абидно.. думаю, что в характере покрытия должен быть разумный компромисс..

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Нет, Ту-2 собирал коллега и про то, что эффект "нагруженной обшивки" практически не виден на готовой модели , известно. Как сделать листы обшивки "играющими", в литературе описано, но это более целесообразно в более крупных масштабах и заметнее на неокрашенном "дюрале"- начиная от 1/48. Как-то делал на заказ "Сейбр", покорпеть пришлось с резаком и наждачкой, зато эффект был просто обалденный. Сейчас, думаю, так уже не стал бы убиваться. Но заказчик был сражен!

----------


## Константин

Вопрос к Ученику Чкалова: Если Вас не затруднит, подскажите в какой литературе описано насчет "играющей обшивки",или в кратце подскажите как это выполнить? С уважением, Константин.

----------


## Kasatka

Вот тут неплохо показано
http://www.stonebridgecapital.co.uk/...kingRivets.pdf

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Хорошая ссылка. В свою очередь, попробую выложить сканы с Fine Scale Modeling за 1996 (?) год. Там будет и воодушевивший меня Сейбр. Но получится не ранее понедельника, сорри.

----------


## Red307

Рассажите кто-нибудь, если покрыть фонарь кабины тамиевским "Х-22 Clear" будет какое-либо улучшение прозрачности, или дохлый номер и искать футуру?

----------


## Nazar

> Рассажите кто-нибудь, если покрыть фонарь кабины тамиевским "Х-22 Clear" будет какое-либо улучшение прозрачности, или дохлый номер и искать футуру?


Не будет, еще хуже станет.

----------


## Red307

А чем из подручных средств можно стекляшки покрыть?
И эта футура, стекляшки в нее окунают, а как модель ей покрывают? Из аэра? Чем потом его отмывать? И нельзя ли стекляшки тоже из аэра покрывать?

----------


## Nazar

> А чем из подручных средств можно стекляшки покрыть?
> И эта футура, стекляшки в нее окунают, а как модель ей покрывают? Из аэра? Чем потом его отмывать? И нельзя ли стекляшки тоже из аэра покрывать?


Попробовать отполировать с помощью зубной пасты.
Модель можно широкой кистью, или из аэра. Аэр я водкой промываю после футуры.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Футура очень хорошо растекается, так что можно и кистью фонарь покрыть, но лучше купать.

----------


## Red307

А футура скотчем от стекла не оторвётся когда маски снимать буду?

----------


## Red307

Хорошо, что не порезал УБэшку.
Сегодня пришло.


Все литники серенькие.

----------


## Red307

На 9е мая попал в музей авиации в Тарту. Помимо настоящих самолётов там выставлено порядка 400 моделей. На входе встречают модель USS Ronald Reagan и УДК Иводзима в 72м масштабе. 
Рейган почти 5 метров в длину.

----------


## Red307

Иводзима.

----------


## Red307

Впечатлили ряды в 32м масштабе. На их фоне 72й - букашки. 
Ну а всякие гэлекси и русланы даже в 72м неплохо смотрятся.



Ну и кстати композиция в масштабе 1:1 довольно интересная. Всякие виггены, дракены, фантомы, миражи из стран Европы. И наши бывшие Миги и Су.

----------


## Red307

Похоже заезда передумала делать свои "фирменные" стабилизаторы на р-77 для су-57

Вложение 93121

----------


## Red307

> Да все так. Вот только лично, пообсуждаю заклепки на той модели, в создании которой принимаю участие, а когда она выйдет, соберу очередной Супер Хорнет...
> А вы так и останетесь человеком, который  рассуждать о моделях не умеет, а собирать их, не умеет тем-более...Вы же в данном вопросе, абсолютно кривожопы...Если я не прав, покажите хоть одну из своих моделек..))
> Вложение 96953
> Когда что-нибудь подобное сможешь сделать, тогда тявкать будешь, про модельки. Ты ведь по жизни неудачник...Ни в работе реализоваться не смог, ни в хобби...Таких жалко.
> Вложение 96954


Можно перейду из "начал" войны" сюда?


Ты странно воспринимаешь мои слова. Я не говорил, что ты криворукий. Я говорил о выборе объекта моделирования.

Я отношусь к тем 90% моделистов, которые делают кассу фирмам изготовителям. Не вдаюсь в заклёпки, собираю изкаропки. Конкретные косяки, влияющие на смотрибельность стараюсь исправлять.
Из автермаркета только оружие и иногда вакуфонари.

Задача - аккуратно собрать, поставить на полку и забыть (или кому-нибудь подарить). Запилы и долгострои нелюблю. В месяц одну, две, иногда три штуки слеплю


Тоже отдаю предпочтение натовской авиации. Почему, писал выше (в теме про начало войны).



Фотографирую на телефон, поскольку задачи участвовать в конкурсах нет. Просто на память. 

Пообсуждать модели тоже могу, просто не с кем. Но  твой Хорнет можно обсудить если желаешь :Wink: 

И с какого хрена ты рассказываешь мне про мою работу. Чего я там смог, чего не смог. Я не обсуждаю твою.

Кстати, что такое "реализоваться в хобби"? Хобби у меня есть. Я собираю модели как мне нравится и меня это пока устраивает. А если мне это нравится, то для себя я "реализовался в хобби". На то оно и хобби, что б каждый оценивал его по-своему 

Жалеть не надо. Жалость унижает как жалеемого, так и жалеющего. :Biggrin:

----------

